# rhoms what kind do i have?



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i have 3 rhoms and dont have no clue what kind thay are how bout ya fellas on here send me all kinda of pics of differant species of rhoms thanks! mind are real shiny with a black strip on the tip of there tail with a yellowist tent on there bottom fin. thayare just losin there spots now. cann ya help me?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

this is what my piranha looks like


----------



## BigBadBlack (Mar 26, 2005)

looks like a red belly to me


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

cueball said:


> this is what my piranha looks like
> [snapback]1045009[/snapback]​


not a RHOM its a red belly. sorry


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

sorry wrong pic the fish i got has a yellow color on there bottom fin not red sorry bout that can ya still help me


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

post another pic of what you want identified


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ok here it is i think i wish i has the hole fish and not his heas well here he is!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

how big is your rhom


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

o thay are bout 2 or so inchs i think!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

thats not your rhom, thats like 11" rhom

do you have pics of your fish, it could be any serra, you must post pics of them


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Sorry to dissappoint you, but all rhoms are ....s. rhombeus

Anything else is just a comon name, doesnt really mean much unless you know the collection point.

Rhoms from Peru are often called peruvian highback
there are many others, dealers use the common names usually that identifies collection point, xingu rhom, yellow rhom etc..

Call it what you want, or ask whoever you got it from where it was collected, and stick a name on it


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i dont have a clue what breed i got but i got it from a small pet dealer in our town sorry fokes i got no pics yet cuz i have no digge cam yet soon though!
all i know is sh*t thay eat alot i can put 10 minnows in the tank in the morning and by noon all there is is tailes bodys !


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

If it's a breed, it's probably P. nattereri


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i dont know for shure cuz i got my fish from a half ass pet dealer thay were suposed to be red bellys thats why i ordered 3 but when i asked them what thay were the other day thay just said thay are a vary popular breed in the pet biz.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

dude you have reds p-natteri


----------

